# Cthulhu Mech Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/3/19)

*PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A PRE-ORDER AND NOT IN STOCK. OUR ORDER HAS SHIPPED AND WE EXPECT ARRIVAL BETWEEN 15TH AND 18TH MARCH 2019. IF THERE ARE ANY CHANGES ON ARRIVAL WE WILL UPDATE HERE ACCORDINGLY. *

The Cthulhu Tube Mod is an elegant and simple semi-mechanical Tube Mod, which is compatible with single 18650/ 18350 battery. Adopting the advanced Dual MOSFET chip, the Cthulhu Tube MOD supports 0.1ohm resistance and max 40A current with reverse battery protection and short circuit protection which is safer and simple to use! Moreover, the Cthulhu Tube MOD is compatible with single 18650 battery or 18350 battery and could be used with 22mm/24mm atomizers. Available in black and stainless.

*Main Features:*
Elegant and simple semi-mechanical tube mod
Easy side button design
Advanced Dual MOSFET chip
Support single 18650/18350 battery
Support 22mm/24mm atomizer
Come with insulators
Short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Two vent holes close to battery positive side

*Technical Data:*
Height: 80mm(18650 mode)/50mm(18350 mode)
Diameter: 24mm
Battery: 1 x 18650/ 18350 (not included)
Type: Semi-mechanical tube mod
Chip: Dual MOSFET chip
Thread: 510 Thread
Color: black , stainless

*Package Includes:*
1 x Cthulhu Tube MOD
1 x User Manual
Spare Parts










https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-cthulhu-tube-mod


----------



## Silver (11/3/19)

Side fire button for the win
Looks very interesting @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (11/3/19)

I am so keen on this... Love the adaptability to 18350 mode for a solid MTL out and about little bugger... Gonna wait on reviews, maybe from @BigGuy once it arrives?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (12/3/19)

@Jengz This is one product i have been waiting for. Like really waiting for i have always been a lover of their products so as soon as i get this i will do a review on our live feed.


----------



## Jengz (12/3/19)

BigGuy said:


> @Jengz This is one product i have been waiting for. Like really waiting for i have always been a lover of their products so as soon as i get this i will do a review on our live feed.


What a legend! Thanks Mr Craig! I'm also super excited for this one


----------

